# Help with dual monitors?



## Ahaug (Nov 4, 2017)

Operating System: windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):classic cc
icore7 970
14gb ram
1gb gpu
ssd drive

So, I'm back using LR after several years with capture pro one. I'm using an outsourcing company for basic edits and then fine tune them in LR ccc. I use two monitors. My main monitor is an nec multisync 2190ux. I use this as my full screen viewing and use a dell screen for my sliders. The rendering on the dell (screen 1) is on the slow side but I can deal with it. The rendering on the nec (screen 2) is Sloooooooooooow. Its too slow to work with . I'm talking between 6 to 12 seconds and sometimes longer to lock in an image or see updates. It reminds me of my old mac g5. I have tried it with gpu on or off with no real improvement. My cache is clear. I spend time with adobe support and they said that my system was optimized. Do I need more ram? Do I need a new gpu? Is my icore 7 too slow? Help?


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  Can you provide a bit more information about yous system and your files?  What type of connections are you using between the monitors and your computer?  Are you having display problems with other programs?  How big are the files that you are displaying?  Are they having issues outside of LR as well?  This additional information should help int he troubleshooting process.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Ken,

Thanks for your reply. The connection with the dell is vga and the connection to the nec is hdmi. I'm having no problems with the nec screen while using capture pro one or any other program. The files are raw files from a 24 mpixel nikon d750. They all have a rather simple preset and some basic edits. 

Andy


----------



## tspear (Nov 5, 2017)

Where is the catalog and image files stored?
I assume Windows 10, how is the antivirus configured?
Have you run task manager when opening the image to see system performance? (Use advanced view)

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 5, 2017)

I make a new catalog for each wedding. I move the file folder and the catalog to my ssd c drive while working on the images. I will look at system performance when I get back in the shop on Monday.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 5, 2017)

How are you setting up the two monitors within Lightroom Classic? E.g. are you using the Window > Secondary display submenu?

In Windows do you have different profiles applied to each screen?


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 5, 2017)

I do have different profiles for each monitor. I use the icons on the bottom left of LR to turn on and off the dual monitor setup. Here is more info about the system.


Lightroom Classic version: 7.0 [ 1140024 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Windows 10
Version: 10.0
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 3.0 GHz
Built-in memory: 14327.1 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 14327.1 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 1674.5 MB (11.6%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 2118.0 MB
GDI objects count: 566
USER objects count: 2402
Process handles count: 5442
Memory cache size: 122.2MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 5
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 1141MB / 7163MB (15%)
Camera Raw real memory: 1244MB / 14327MB (8%)
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1280x1024, 2) 1600x1200
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info: 
OpenGL: AMD Radeon HD 6670

Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.13399 Core Profile Context 15.200.1062.1004
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 6670
LanguageVersion: 4.40
Total Video Memory: 2033 MB


Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC
Library Path: C:\Users\andy\Desktop\JJ2300951_FINAL\JJ2300951_FINAL\valandandy_JenniferDanielphotoedit-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\andy\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) AdobeStock
2) Canon Print Studio Pro
3) Canon Tether Plugin
4) Facebook
5) Flickr
6) HDR Efex Pro 2
7) Nikon Tether Plugin

Config.lua flags: None

Adapter #1: Vendor :


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 5, 2017)

So, it seems that when I'm watching the "resource monitor", the "maximum frequency" is being pegged at 100 percent while the cpu usage is not pressed more than 70 percent.  The memory and disc is not a problem at all. I can't find a way to monitor the gpu


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 6, 2017)

What happens if you create two new catalogs and import a handful of test images?  One with your outsourced images and one with your own that have not been outsourced.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 6, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> What happens if you create two new catalogs and import a handful of test images?  One with your outsourced images and one with your own that have not been outsourced.  It would be nice to rule out corruption in catalogs.
> 
> --Ken


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ahaug said:


> So, it seems that when I'm watching the "resource monitor", the "maximum frequency" is being pegged at 100 percent while the cpu usage is not pressed more than 70 percent.  The memory and disc is not a problem at all. I can't find a way to monitor the gpu



Try GPU-Z. Its a free GPU monitor, performance stats are on the Sensors tab.


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 6, 2017)

So, I timed both with and without gpu. On my second monitor, it is averaging 7 to 10 seconds to render without gpu. Its is taking one second longer with the gpu. I do see that my gpu is not on the recommended list due to its age and being an amd product to boot. I checked my capture one pro times with images with similar amount of work done to them from the same camera and the rendering time is too short to time. I'm guessing one second or less. If I could get lightroom down to 2 or 3 seconds I would stay with lightroom because of the outsourcing but for me 7 to 10 seconds is money burning.


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe just using one screen that is larger is the best option for speed?


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 23, 2017)

That is what I am thinking. I still think it should be quicker as it is though. All of my other programs are quick with the same files.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

Have you tried building smart previews (when you’re not using the computer), and enabling the prefer smart previews checkbox in prefs? Might be faster for you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 27, 2017)

yes, I'm using smart previews.  Still takes about 4 seconds to fully render and image in develop mode when moving one image to the next.


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 27, 2017)

I just noticed that my computer says that I have 14 gb ram at 533. I really have 12 gb at 1600. Maybe I have a ram problem?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2017)

Do you see the same slow speeds with the secondary monitor disabled?


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 28, 2017)

The speed on the first monitor is at 4 seconds to 5 seconds and the second monitor is more like 8 seconds. With just one monitor it is about 4 to 5 seconds to fully render in D mode.


----------



## Yellowshark (Nov 29, 2017)

You could try....   
1. In Win10 under display settings set multiple displays to "duplicate these displays"
2. In LR just use monitor 1 (main monitor)
3. Use the F key to quickly flip/flop between a full screen preview display and the LR application display.

That is how I operate but of course it may not suite your needs. My render time is about 1 sec maybe less on an average power laptop normally with other apps loaded concurrently eg Word/Excel/Outlook/Acctz/ACDSee


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Feb 3, 2019)

None of these responses have anything to do with the problem. For example, how could the catalog affect performance on one monitor vs. 2? Same for smart previews.

I have 2 monitors on a powerful Win10  computer: HP 5K and Dell 4K. Both connected to a Quadro K1200 video card.

I can run Lightroom exclusively on either monitor and while performance is not quite what I'd like it (1/2 sec delay with some sliders), it is essentially identical.  Use Lightroom dual display mode and it slows down to 3-6 seconds per slide, depending on the slider. 

Run in single monitor mode, performance is acceptable, toggle on dual monitors and performance dramatically slows down, toggle it off and performance returns to normal. Editing the same image as I go back and forth. 

Suspicion: Lightroom stops using the video card in dual monitor mode.

Machine: HP Z440, 6-core Xeon, 64GB ECC RAM, Samsung NVMe SSD for the OS, Samsung 860 EVO dedicated to Lightroom, Samsung 840 Pro for the Lightroom Cache. Latest version of Lightroom Classic CC.


----------



## tspear (Feb 4, 2019)

Ahaug said:


> So, it seems that when I'm watching the "resource monitor", the "maximum frequency" is being pegged at 100 percent while the cpu usage is not pressed more than 70 percent.  The memory and disc is not a problem at all. I can't find a way to monitor the gpu



Maximum frequency? What metric is that for? I quickly went through my task manager and did not see this one.


----------



## tspear (Feb 4, 2019)

TwoMetreBill said:


> Suspicion: Lightroom stops using the video card in dual monitor mode.



I have two desktop computers which are almost identical, one is for my kids VR System and one for me. Both have an nVidia GForce 1060. My desktop runs two monitors, a 4K BenQ Wide Gamut, and a 3K Apple Cinema. With the 6GB card, I get sub second switching between images with one screen or two screens. If I use the VR Computer with only a 2GB memory, I see a delay of two to three seconds when driving both monitors; with one monitor it is sub second.
With the nVidia, I also get the  memory and GPU performance in task manager. With only 2GB card; the GPU memory is pegged and performance suffers; a lot. With 6GB card, the GPU memory peaks around 4GB.

So, yes, one monitor or two; it does use the GPU.  With such high resolution monitors, I would suggest you look at a new video card to drive them.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Feb 5, 2019)

Lightroom seems to need at least 4GB for a 4K monitor (no connection between the "4"s, just coincidence). With my 5K monitor and a 4GB card, I think I need to upgrade but that single slot 8GB card is expensive: P4000. Might go with the older generation M4000 which is about 1/3rd the price but even though it almost matches the specs of the P4000, it was designed as a mobile chip (supposedly). Just checked the prices, the M4000 is up to $414 and the P4000 up to $790. Looks like the Quadro cards haven't heard that video card prices are dropping.  Could save a little money by going with a GeForce 1070 but dropping to 24 bit color for 30 bit monitors seems silly.


----------



## Jeff S (Jun 26, 2020)

I have the same issue.  Lightroom doesn't use the GPU for the secondary monitor.  I have two 5k displays and if I use the second one, its okay but slows progressivly throught the day.  If I try to use the develop module without first turning off the secondary display, things quickly grind to a halt.  It is amazing to me that they haven't worked out this yet.  It seems like lightroom was a classic case of how dual monitors can improve workflow yet they don't support the GPU on the second one.  Why not?  Is there a technical limitation or just they haven't addressed it?


----------



## Ahaug (Nov 4, 2017)

Operating System: windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):classic cc
icore7 970
14gb ram
1gb gpu
ssd drive

So, I'm back using LR after several years with capture pro one. I'm using an outsourcing company for basic edits and then fine tune them in LR ccc. I use two monitors. My main monitor is an nec multisync 2190ux. I use this as my full screen viewing and use a dell screen for my sliders. The rendering on the dell (screen 1) is on the slow side but I can deal with it. The rendering on the nec (screen 2) is Sloooooooooooow. Its too slow to work with . I'm talking between 6 to 12 seconds and sometimes longer to lock in an image or see updates. It reminds me of my old mac g5. I have tried it with gpu on or off with no real improvement. My cache is clear. I spend time with adobe support and they said that my system was optimized. Do I need more ram? Do I need a new gpu? Is my icore 7 too slow? Help?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 26, 2020)

Jeff S said:


> I have the same issue.  Lightroom doesn't use the GPU for the secondary monitor.  I have two 5k displays and if I use the second one, its okay but slows progressivly throught the day.  If I try to use the develop module without first turning off the secondary display, things quickly grind to a halt.  It is amazing to me that they haven't worked out this yet.  It seems like lightroom was a classic case of how dual monitors can improve workflow yet they don't support the GPU on the second one.  Why not?  Is there a technical limitation or just they haven't addressed it?


Of course Lightroom supports the GPU on the second monitor. How else could that monitor show any image at all? What you probably mean is that Lightroom does not use the GPU for other things (speeding up the develop module) anymore if the two monitors take all the GPU power and memory. That makes sense, I suppose. I've used Lightroom with two 4K monitors on an eGPU with no issues at all.


----------



## Jeff S (Oct 1, 2020)

Obviously the second monitor is using a GPU BUT the minute I enter the develop module with the second monitor enabled in LR, everything grinds to a halt.  This is clearly something Adobe should have addressed long ago as more people move to higher resolution displays and GPUs get ever more powerful.  

I recently tried this on a new PC (clean install, and tons of resources) and the same thing happens.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 1, 2020)

Jeff S said:


> I have the same issue. Lightroom doesn't use the GPU for the secondary monitor. I have two 5k displays and if I use the second one, its okay but slows progressivly throught the day. If I try to use the develop module without first turning off the secondary display, things quickly grind to a halt. It is amazing to me that they haven't worked out this yet. It seems like lightroom was a classic case of how dual monitors can improve workflow yet they don't support the GPU on the second one. Why not? Is there a technical limitation or just they haven't addressed it?



Two different uses for the GPU. The GPU is used to drive one or more displays. For most purposes throwing static pixels at a screen does not take much GPU power. FMV is where the GPU gets the workout. 
The other use in LrC is as and additional processor. If you have a quad core CPU then the GPU gets uses as a 5 core for additional computational power. 
If the video card is busy trying to keep two displays up to date, then the GPU may not behave well when called upon as an additional. Computational processor. 
If you disable the GPU as a processor in LrC is the. Dual video display still slowing down? If that should prove to be the case, then your Video card is underpowered to drive dual monitors


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

